# Food Lyrics



## spork (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not inept or expert with kitchen utensils; I know just enough to be a menace to my family.  Same goes for my musical instruments.  I was thinking the other day, and drew an uncustomary blank brain...  song lyrics with food or cooking reference...  after a few minutes of memory digging...

Do Re Mi - from Sound of Music
"ti~ I drink with jam and bread..."

Can you think of any other songs?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheeseburger in Paradise

When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie that's amore


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 22, 2010)

first thing to come to mind...
"you say tomato and i say tomahto, you say potato and i say potahto. Tomato. Tomahto. Potato. Potahto. Let's call the whole thing off."


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2010)

Pour some sugar on me.

On top of spaghetti, all covered in cheese...

Food glorious food.

You put the lime in the coconut.

Do you know the muffin man.

Buy me some peanuts and crackerjacks.

Red red wine.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 22, 2010)

From The Jeffersons theme:
_"Fish don't fry in the kitchen; 
Beans don't burn on the grill."
_


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2010)

From "(We're Not) The Jet Set" by George Jones and Tammy Wynette:

No we're not the jet set
We're the old Chevrolet set.
Our steak and martinis
Is draft beer with weenies.

Barbara


----------



## qmax (Dec 22, 2010)

Eggplant
Michael Franks 
From: The Art of Tea

Whenever I explore the land of Yin 
I always take one on the chin 
And now this lioness has almost made me tame. 
I can't reveal her name but 
Eggplant is her game. 

The lady sticks to me like white on rice. 
She never cooks the same way twice. 
Maybe it's the mushrooms. Maybe the tomatoes. 
I can't reveal her name but Eggplant is her game. 

When my baby cooks her Eggplant, 
She don't read no book. 
She's got a Gioconda kinda of dirty look 

And my baby cooks her Eggplant, 
Bout 19 different ways. 
Sometimes I just have it raw with Mayonnaise. 

_[break]_ 

Maybe its the way she grates her cheese, 
Or just the freckles on her knees. 
Maybe its the scallions. Maybe she's Italian. 
I can't reveal her name but Eggplant is her game. 

When my baby cooks her Eggplant, 
She don't read no book. 
She's got a Gioconda kinda of dirty look. 

And my baby cooks her Eggplant, 
Bout 19 different ways. 
Sometimes I just have it raw with Mayonnaise.



Great tune.  Had Larry Carlton on guitar, Joe Sample on keys, Michael Brecker, Wilton Felder, Dave Sanborn at various places on the album.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2010)

Goober Peas


----------



## spork (Dec 22, 2010)

"Popsicle Toes"
Michael Franks
same album, if I recall...


----------



## Silversage (Dec 22, 2010)

Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & The Techniques


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

God didn't make the little green apples, and it don't snow in minneapolis when the winter comes.
- Roger Miller Little Green Apples


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 23, 2010)

Korma, Korma, Korma Chameleon. Culture Club


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Mr Tamale Man, Bob Dietplan
Save the last Dhansak for me, The Dribblers


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c-zW_1R-JM


----------



## jabbur (Dec 23, 2010)

Eat it - Weird Al
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcJjMnHoIBI


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2010)

I liked the Jimmy Dean biscuit clip  - brought to mind an old hillbilly song - these are the first couple of lines as I remember them:

Pass the biscuits, Mirandy.  I'm just as hongry as sin.
Pass the gravy, Mirandy.  Gotta have some sop to sop 'em in.

Any help here, Luckytrim?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2010)

...I think that was a Spike Jones "short".........


found it !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgn_aNCBXKw


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2010)

*"Food Glorious Food"  ("Oliver!")


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEQDllvuy1I
*


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, aren't you just unbeatable, Luckytrim!  My mother from East TN used to sing the Mirandy song and I thought that's where she got it - but here I am brought up short again.  I don't think Spike & his gang were hillbillies.   So thanks once again.  At least I'm getting some exercise tripping down memory lane.

Now I'm going to look at the Oliver clip.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2010)

This is Leroy Troy. He is one of the most entertaining folks I have ever seen.
This video is not fancy, much like Mr Troy himself, but it is amazing to watch. "Keep My Skillet Good and Greasy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLHjx5gioiI


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 23, 2010)

Great tune !

It's an old "Uncle Dave Macon" song;  he's considered the Grandfather of Country music....


Carve That Possum - Uncle Dave Macon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaZbiofZce0


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2010)

That is indeed true. Mr Troy performs many of Uncle Dave's tunes.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 23, 2010)

Flattop guitar
Down around the campfire
You can smell that hickory burnin'
Catfish fryin'
Onions got us cryin'
Hushpuppies they're a turnin'
Friends and kin comin' down the hill

Trippin' in the ole starlight
Cookin' and kickin' do a little pickin'
Party tonight

Moonlight Lounge by Alabama


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's another...Jambalaya by Hank Williams
_Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and filé gumbo
'cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amieo.
Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gayo,
son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.
_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hoot said:


> Here's another...Jambalaya by Hank Williams
> _Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and filé gumbo_
> _'cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amieo._
> _Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gayo,_
> _son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou._


 
Okay, I'll be singing that one all day!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2010)

Yee Haw, Fellers!

I'm afraid I'll be hearing the Homer & Jethro version of Jambalaya.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Lollipop Lollipop oh Lolli lolli LOLLIPOP!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Who can take a sunrise, sprinkle it with dew
Cover it with choc'late and a miracle or two
The Candy Man, oh the Candy Man can
The Candy Man can 'cause he mixes it with love and makes the world taste good

Who can take a rainbow, wrap it in a sigh
Soak it in the sun and make a groovy lemon pie
The Candy Man, the Candy Man can
The Candy Man can 'cause he mixes it with love and makes the world taste good


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Dec 23, 2010)

Animal crackers in my soup...


----------



## spork (Dec 23, 2010)

One Bad Apple - The Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2xM95lUKZg


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## spork (Dec 24, 2010)

*Beatles*
Strawberry Fields Forever
Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
_"Picture yourself in a boat on a river, with tangerine trees and marmalade skies..."
"Follow her down to a bridge by a fountain, where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies..."


_"Chestnuts roasting on an open fire"


----------



## babetoo (Dec 24, 2010)

"i've got a lovely bunch of coconuts." danny kaye sang it. in movie. can't remember the name.  was sorta of a double meaning i think.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you LT.  That was so nice.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2010)

Sugar Shack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DW8ecqu0Iw


----------



## spork (Dec 26, 2010)

Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel
"Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme~~  Remember me..."


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know if these were mentioned yet

*The Temptations - Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch*

Oooooooooooooooh! 
Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch 
You know that I love you 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Archies - Sugar Sugar*

Sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girls
And you got me wanting you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2010)

There is a Filk song, definitely NOT PG...PM me if you want the lyrics and it's sung to the the music of "The Irish Washerwoman."


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2010)

Isn't there also a song about a wobbly jelly, with double entendres, somewhere in Terry Pratchett's *Disc World* series?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is a Filk song, definitely NOT PG...PM me if you want the lyrics and it's sung to the the music of "The Irish Washerwoman."


 Filk?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Filk?


 
Filk is heard at Ren-Faires and Science -Fiction Conventions.  You take Folk music and create your own lyrics, most are full of Double Entendres.  Quite fun, if slightly naughty.


----------



## spork (Dec 26, 2010)

Rock Lobster - B52's


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2010)

OK, I'm a bit on a French-Canadian kick here (hey it's the holidays, and it makes me think of my roots).  The thing is I can remember the lyrics in English, only some in French.  In English it's "Soak your bread, Mary, soak your bread, Mary, Soak your bread in the water.  Soak your bread, Mary; soak your bread, Mary; Soak your bread in the wine.

I think it goes something like this:  _Tromp la pain, Mary, trompe la pain ..... etc.  

_Any French speakers remember this one?  It's a children's song (yes, to include the wine), and its calling me from the really back of my walnut-sized brain!


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2010)

There's a folk song that I think the Kingston Trio recorded in the 60s about Strawberries, Raspberries.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2010)

Raspberries, Strawberries, the good wine that we brew 
Here's to the girls of the countryside...


----------



## Claire (Dec 26, 2010)

Andy, we're often on the same wave-length!

Isn't it " the ones we drink it to!" ??


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B1nm1Co9wA


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=314vn8LOSlQ


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez24yjqRGLs


----------

